# Application for Tax File Number



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

After returning home from my validation trip, I tried to apply for a Tax File Number (TFN) online. But at the end of the process, I was told that I have not arrived in Australia and must wait until I do before I can get a TFN. Does that mean that I must be in the country to get a TFN? Or could they have failed to record my arrival in Australia during my validation trip? I have a class 176 visa.

Regards,
Hock Siew


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hock Siew said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After returning home from my validation trip, I tried to apply for a Tax File Number (TFN) online. But at the end of the process, I was told that I have not arrived in Australia and must wait until I do before I can get a TFN. Does that mean that I must be in the country to get a TFN? Or could they have failed to record my arrival in Australia during my validation trip? I have a class 176 visa.
> 
> ...


It just means you actually need to be in Australia to apply for the TFN.


----------

